# كورس كامل لبرنامج ArtCAM Pro



## خالد فيلافيو (12 نوفمبر 2007)

21 ملف ورد لكم تحياتى
http://www.zshare.net/download/4861494fb392f0/
http://www.zshare.net/download/48615713181df4/
http://www.zshare.net/download/48616208a0c7ff/

فك الضغط
khaled​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر أخي خالد و جزاك الله كل خير و هذه مساعدة لن أنساها و أسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (16 نوفمبر 2007)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> ألف شكر أخي خالد و جزاك الله كل خير و هذه مساعدة لن أنساها و أسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك .


 
كل الشكر لك أخى وليد و اتمنى من اللة ان يوفقك فيما يحبة و يرضاة انت و كل أخواننا فى اللة


----------



## abdo_mansour (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بالفعل الموضوع جيد ومهم


----------



## خليل الأزوري (17 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي خالد ونحن في أشد الحاجه لك ولي دروسك نسال الله أن يكتب لك الأجر ونحن في أنتظار المزيد
وياليت تكمل جميلك ويكون الشرح بالعربي


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

أخوانى الاعزاء اعتذر عن التأخير فى بدء الدروس بالعربية لارتباطات عملية و أعد ان تكون فى القريب انشاء اللة
أخيكم فى اللة خالد


----------



## خليل الأزوري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي خالد هناك برنامج فديو لشرح من عاى الكمبيوتر سهل جداً ممكن أن تشرح فية وأنت شغال على البرنامج ويحمل لك درس بالفديو حجمة قليل أنا أشرح علية بعض التطبيقات وأفيد الشباب أذا ودك أن أضعة هنا أخبرني .


----------



## قصي وليد قبها (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور عهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## سليم نجار (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخوتي 
حاولت بالرابط الأول

لكن للأسف الملف غير موجود

أرجو المساعدة لو سمحتم

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

سليم نجار


----------



## im alive (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الروابط مش شغالة ممكن يا خالد ترفعهم تانى ارجوك علشان انا حتاج اتعلم البرنامج دة جدا"


----------



## jouad (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الروابط كلها لا تعمل في مواضيع تعلم ارت كام ارجو المساعدة
وشكرا لكم مسبقا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الغالي 10/10


----------



## abo_slaim (23 أبريل 2009)

ارجو رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## gamecenter (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
نرجو رفع الملفات مرة ثانية ولكم الشكر ......


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ولي الامام دومان


----------



## vip9210 (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيكم يا اخواني


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (15 مايو 2009)

يا بشمهندس خالد فالافيو محتاج مساعدتك جدا

محتاج برامج كام cnc laser cutting for sheet metal


----------



## khalidE (17 مايو 2009)

حاولت بالرابط الأول

لكن للأسف الملف غير موجود

أرجو المساعدة لو سمحتم


----------



## malaksameh (25 مايو 2009)

the files is not found please reupload it


----------



## سناء عبدالله (30 مايو 2009)

الملف غير موجود File Not Found


----------



## ssahir (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*the files is not found*
*think you *​


----------



## هشماوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل أرجوا من الأخوة الأعزاء أمدادي بالروابط على الأيميل 
وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابك لاتعمل ياإخوان ممكن حدا يساعد
اخ فلافيلو شو رايك


----------



## alaadrita (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ خالد الروابط كلها مش شغالة ياريت ترفعها تانى وعاوزين دروس مفصلة انا لسة مبتدئ فى المجال بس محتاج الشرح جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ibraheam (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا خالد على الشرح بس يا ريت بعد إذنك تجبلى روابط جديدة لأن الروابط دى مش شغالة حالياً


----------



## ibraheam (3 نوفمبر 2009)

وأرجو منك الرد السريع


----------



## سناء عبدالله (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل تفسى أفهم الناس التى مفهوم من كلامها أنها وجدت الكتب واستفادت منها لماذا تفعل ذلك


----------



## ahmed.ragab (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## artcam (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## EngMoaaz (14 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed-x (14 أبريل 2010)

خليل الأزوري قال:


> أخي خالد هناك برنامج فديو لشرح من عاى الكمبيوتر سهل جداً ممكن أن تشرح فية وأنت شغال على البرنامج ويحمل لك درس بالفديو حجمة قليل أنا أشرح علية بعض التطبيقات وأفيد الشباب أذا ودك أن أضعة هنا أخبرني .



فيديو بالعربيه للارت كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟تخيلو الروعه (وفقكم الله وجعلكم منارات لنشر العلوم )

شباب اين الروابط الجديده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم*

لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## anwr1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

أخى خالد / فعلا الملف غير موجود . رجاء الاهتمام بهذا الامر للاهمية. وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## طه عبد الله بلال (25 فبراير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

ي إخوانا ارحمونا واعملوا بصدق لوجه الله تعالى ... الناس قربت تشحت منكم علمكم ...


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

*اخوتي الاعزاء ماتقولو لنا وين هالدروس موجوده تصفحنا الموقع وما وجدت شيء الرجاء المساعده*
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## رائد محمودي (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء والروابط مش شغالة من فضلك ارسلهم على مرة تانية على الاميل 
[email protected]


----------



## MAH_mold (30 مايو 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنى كل خير


----------



## tyson (9 يوليو 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة ممكن يا خالد ترفعهم مره ثانية 
مع الاحترام


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (11 يوليو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## tyson (11 يوليو 2011)

link not work


----------



## رائد محمودي (19 يوليو 2011)

*حاولت بالرابط الأول

لكن للأسف الملف غير موجود

أرجو المساعدة لو سمحتم

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

رائد محمودي
**************
*


----------



## حيدر ماكس (24 يوليو 2011)

يااخي الكريم .. ألملف غير موجود .. لو ممكن تكمل جميلك و ترفع الملف مره ثانية لأن الواحد تعب من البعث عن دروس في الارت كام...!!!! مع فائق الشكر و التقدير...


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الفاضل الملفات غير موجوده برجاء الرفع مره اخره


----------



## mazonet (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ/ خالد فلافيو واضح من مشاركتك انك حابب الشهره بس لان جميع مشاركتك لينكتها كلها مضروبه فشكرا لك على تضييع وقتنا وربنا يحاسبك على وقتنا اللى راح


----------



## artcam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب دورة فى الارت كام الاتصال 0176607868


----------



## artcam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب دورة فى الارت كام الاتصال 0176607868


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه الروابط لا تعمل فين اخذ دورات ارت كام برو ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ata sabouni (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي خالد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حاولت تنزيل رابط تعلم برنامج آرتكام ولكن لم أنجح
أرجو مساعدتي لأن البرنامج يهمني كثيرا
ولك تحياتي
م. عطا الله


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز خالد 
اتوجه لك بطلب اخوي 
اخي الاخوة من فترة وهم يطلبون منك رفع الروابط مرة اخرى لانها لا تعمل فارجوا منك اخي وضع الروابط بمشاركة جديده
تقبل تحياتي 
واشكر لك جهودك في الملتقى


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## رائد محمودي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وياريت تقولي اعمل علشان انزل ملفات الورد


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## محمود صابر فراج (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...هل كل الروابط تالفة


----------



## وليد وصفى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط منتهيه ...ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## بلال زبيب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​
الاخ الكريم خالد شكرا جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك لا تنساني انا بانتظار مساعدتك بخصوص المعلم​


----------



## abd toron (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الروابط مش شغالة رجاءً وضع روابط جديدة


----------



## abd toron (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي خالد الروابط مش شغالة
رجاءً الرفع مجدداً


----------

